
Fighting Over Chores? Spend Some Money, Save the Marriage - ALee
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/04/02/upshot/fighting-over-chores-spend-some-money-save-the-marriage.html
======
ALee
Another data point - almost always the first thing that counselors suggest in
couples counseling is to hire a house cleaner. It just seems that in a world
where time is becoming even more precious, doing something you hate (e.g.
washing dishes) just drains you even more and decreases the quality of the
time you spend together.

